
Ask HN: How to maximize earning potential in pre-Series A, fully funded startup - postinganon
The startup I am working at is gaining momentum. When I joined, there were some ideas in the air and it was nothing concrete. We are getting customers and generating interest now. My work was pivotal in getting us this far.<p>The company is fully funded by the CEO, who has several other companies. We are building B2B solution, so our customers are enterprises. There is low chance of company going public, but the CEO has brought up getting &#x27;acquired&#x27; by some larger company many times. We are planning to raise funding some time next year.<p>I am a key employee, but not irreplaceable. The CEO has a vast network and with what we are building, many folks with my skill set are now interested in working with us. My compensation for salary and bonus is on the higher end of the market rate and I was given that number without me asking; which means they do value my contribution. Next year is going to be the year that makes or breaks the company and my &quot;just a job&quot; contribution will not be enough.<p>My question is - assuming the company does well and gets more VC funding and few years down the road gets acquired, what should I do to maximize my return? Is asking for more stock options better even if company never goes public? Is there anything else I can ask for instead? I am getting above par compensation money wise and I do not want to ask for more money.
======
debacle
Asking for equity in the right way can be good signalling to a founder that
you want this to be more than "just a job" for you for the next 5-7 years.

Asking for equity in the wrong way can close a lot of doors.

~~~
tnecniv
What is the right way to ask for equity?

------
pc86
Are you currently being compensated with stock/options/RSUs in addition to
your salary/bonus? What do you mean when you say "my 'just a job' contribution
will not be enough?"

~~~
postinganon
There is no RSU but there was some talk to stock options. C level does not
want to disclose what the value of those stock options will be after future
funding rounds though.

My job is to design and build part of the platform, but am also involved
heavily in defining the direction in which company is moving. In addition to
normal 45-55 hrs of development work, I am also sort of project manager,
product manager and support.

